# Pricing walnut coffee table



## BiologistAngler (Jan 31, 2019)

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/414027

My first major project using mortise and tenons. I'm still not sure if I'll sell it, but I was struggling to come up with a fair price if that's what I do. The slab was actually no cost. The rest of it, all things considered, cost about $275.

Labor is hard to figure, most of what I was doing was for the first time. I had to build a frame system for a router sled to plane both sides of the slab. I built a form out of melamine to pour epoxy. Joinery took a while because I was learning to use my new mortising machine. I only do this in my free time, no plans on doing it for a living.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Most new slab coffee tables in my area start about $900 and up from there depending on size. One of the woodworkers in my area start his slab coffee tables at $1200. I'd price it as if you had to buy the slab+materials+tool usage+labor. If you don't plan on using the slab flattening jig or the form again, then you have to figure that into you cost. You should include the cost of wear and tear of tools (sand paper used, drill bits, hollow chisels etc.) They'll have to be replaced at some point. Tools do have a cost of use. how else can you build up a reserve to replace tools…


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

When I first saw it my thought was a $1000+. If u had the connections for getting it out there i wouldn't doubt that it would go for even double that. Just price it fair where u make some money on it. Whoever buys it may also want end tables to match


----------

